# the Yellow Dog Dixie



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That came out great.
I do like build sequences.
That was fun to see.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice Work... your pics were really nice documentation of the build. I like the cockpit trim and its a nice layout for that boat. Complete transformation. How long did you take on the build?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking boat! Love the build up pics.


----------



## cut1duc (Jul 15, 2008)

Great boat, I am sure it was a fun project for a father son. Congrats on a one of a kind boat.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy crap that thing turned out awesome. Great job 

i might have to steal your motor lift idea


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful work. I can't imagine having the patience to finish something like that. How long did it take you?


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

The boat took about three months of work, couple of days each week working on it. Each piece of 1/2" marine ply is coated with two coats of WEST epoxy, the decks then received a layer of glass and another two coats of epoxy before paint. The paint is sprayed interlux. The transom is four laminations of 1/2". The cockpit trim is epi deck lumber ripped down to 3/4. The port locker is a bubbler livewell, starboard is battery, fuel filter, battery switch. The bow locker holds 9 gal. fuel, life jackets, anchor and safety kit. The tabs are recycled Lenco with bimini hardware for mounting. The boat is very stiff with no twist or flex in waves. It poles out very straight and quiet and it's caught a lot of fish here in Charleston. Total budget boat, motor, trailer and upfits was $900.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! [smiley=beer.gif] Great job! We appreciate that you took lots of pics and shared them with us.

BTW, I added a couple pics to your first post. That should increase the feedback a little.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! love your custom skiff and looks so sweet! nice jobs guys! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good Job and welcome!!! 
Really nice work...What a father and son project.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super awesome.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Holy crap that thing turned out awesome. Great job
> 
> i might have to steal your motor lift idea


I might have to steal yer bote! ;D

That is really nice, now I really miss my 14'r.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Great!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

That was amazing.
Thanks for sharing with the forum.
Really enjoyed the build photos. 
If I ever find a hull similar....


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutely awesome looking skiff. Great work!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Fabulous.  Great job, and welcome to THE forum.  I was curious about the registration numbers - only 3 numeric digits.  If those are the original hull numbers, it speaks volume about its age.  If not, then there aren't many boats registered in S.C.   [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Kemo


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great restoration you did!  And what a perfect little boat you ended up with. I noticed you changed the motor, as the junkyard pics show a merc, while the later shots show a rude.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

How much did you end up spending fixing her up?


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

Hull cost $200, engine was $300, trailer was $130 and platform was $400. Two sheets 1/2 marine plywood, 1 gal West epoxy, fiberglass and fittings it added up to <$1400. That pretty careful buying which is easy when you're not in a rush. Except for the cockpit trim there are no fasteners used anywhere in the boat, it's all epoxy glue and fillets. The boat is very light and shallow and quiet when poling. Not a lot of beam and it takes careful anglers to prevent swimming.


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

I just picked up a dixie 14 to work on as a project and I am using your build as a rough template. Did you do any floor work on yours. I have a few questions about the build if you have some time to talk


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man olde "Yellow Dog" came out sweet, cool lookin skiff man


----------

